# Army Spec OPs History



## Roycroft201 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you have an interest in many aspects of Army Spec Ops history, the recent issue of _Veritas_, the journal prepared by the USASOC History Office, became available recently and I'd encourage you to pick one up. 

Returning to its original format of covering a wide spectrum of issues,  (whereas the last issue, which came out in Feb., featured ARSOF in Colombia), it's really fascinating and a great read.


----------

